# Goblin mini fill screw



## Dullz_vap3 (20/12/15)

hey guys
It's not exactly broken but it doesn't work and I thought this a good place to put it
I've lost the fill screw for my goblin mini and I can't for the life of me find one that fits. If anyone knows somewhere I can get one or if anyone has one that they're willing to generously give me or sell to me, please let me know. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Pixstar (20/12/15)

Yeah, I asked this before too. No luck.


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (20/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah, I asked this before too. No luck.



Agh darn


----------



## Pixstar (20/12/15)

A jeweller could possibly assist...? Haven't tried.


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

Also try places like spectacle warehouse - the mini screw reminded me of the screws from my glasses that always went missing - just another reason I decided against the gobbo mini


----------



## Pixstar (20/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Also try places like spectacle warehouse - the mini screw reminded me of the screws from my glasses that always went missing - just another reason I decided against the gobbo mini


But the dripper like flavour performance it brings, more than makes up for the screw issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

Nope not at all the aromamizer gives me better flavour than the gobbo

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (20/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Nope not at all the aromamizer gives me better flavour than the gobbo
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Let's just agree that we all have personal preferences and unfortunately neither of these tanks are perfect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

That is why I said it gives me better flavour, everyone is different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (21/12/15)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> hey guys
> It's not exactly broken but it doesn't work and I thought this a good place to put it
> I've lost the fill screw for my goblin mini and I can't for the life of me find one that fits. If anyone knows somewhere I can get one or if anyone has one that they're willing to generously give me or sell to me, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much


Have you tried contacting Youde? usually these co.will send a couple for free.I got an extra one w/ mine.


----------



## kev mac (21/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> A jeweller could possibly assist...? Haven't tried.


Remember if you find one to add the o ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (21/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah, I asked this before too. No luck.


MY local B+M has a box full of screws when I need one he gives me the box and says have at it.Is there a shop near you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Have you tried contacting Youde? usually these co.will send a couple for free.I got an extra one w/ mine.


Hi @kev mac I asked twice on their FB page for the size, no response. I'm using the spare at the moment. I must pursue this further, there must be a solution.


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum
Perhaps one of the vendors can get extra fill screws for the Goblin Mini and help out the guys who need them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (22/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Hi @kev mac I asked twice on their FB page for the size, no response. I'm using the spare at the moment. I must pursue this further, there must be a solution.


Hear you man,I tried to contact them w/o success I don't get these aloof companys.Theres so much competition for vape bucks.Wyvern suggested eye glass shops.The dollar stores sell glasses repair kits.There has to be one out there.I just checked my shit (I try to save everthing) and I did get an extra when I bought it along w/ the other stuff that came w/ it.See what you can come up with and if you can't find one P.M.me and I'll part w/ my extra,I'd hate to see your tank go to waste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Hear you man,I tried to contact them w/o success I don't get these aloof companys.Theres so much competition for vape bucks.Wyvern suggested eye glass shops.The dollar stores sell glasses repair kits.There has to be one out there.I just checked my shit (I try to save everthing) and I did get an extra when I bought it along w/ the other stuff that came w/ it.See what you can come up with and if you can't find one P.M.me and I'll part w/ my extra,I'd hate to see your tank go to waste.


Thanks @kev mac but even if use the broken end of a tooth pick this tank won't go to waste lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Thanks @kev mac but even if use the broken end of a tooth pick this tank won't go to waste lol


Most eye glass places will give you a screw for free - if not the most I paid for one is R5 just show them the spare - my gut is telling me that is where you will find it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Most eye glass places will give you a screw for free - if not the most I paid for one is R5 just show them the spare - my gut is telling me that is where you will find it.


Thanks @Wyvern it's definitely a good place to check!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

